# PS3 Online and Facetime



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

I am trying to keep in better touch with my 12 year old son back in the UK when we arent together.

He spends a lot of time (probably too much) on his PS3 I am not a gamer at all but in order to chat to him online I was looking at a PS3 online. Can anyone tell me if the PS3 online allows communication from Dubai to the UK when playing? I know he plays within Europe but not sure if it goes beyond this?

Another option is Factime can anyone tell me if this works in the UAE from an Ipod touch on wireless.


----------

